# GooN



## RiaanRed

So I got my Goon and decided to be a little different.... And polished up the Goon:

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Cruzz_33

Looks awesome. 
A bit like the platinum edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Some more detailing done...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wiesbang

Dats damn shexy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great photos @RiaanRed 
I like the second one in the first batch with the red car in the background


----------



## RiaanRed

Silver said:


> Great photos @RiaanRed
> I like the second one in the first batch with the red car in the background



Thank You @Silver. That is my other baby (Passion)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RiaanRed said:


> Thank You @Silver. That is my other baby (Passion)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, now the forum name is making sense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

